# The Voice of Italy quinta edizione: dal 22 marzo su Rai 2



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2018)

Riparte, dopo un anno di assenza, *The Voice*, il talent dove gli aspiranti cantanti vengono selezionati facendo sentire esclusivamente la loro voce alla giuria che li ascolta a poltrone girate. 

Come da tradizione, i "coach" saranno quattro e tra i nomi abbiamo un grande ritorno, ossia *J-Ax*, il quale è stato presente nella seconda (quella in cui ha portato alla vittoria Suor Cristina) e nella terza edizione e tre new-entry che sono *Al Bano*, *Francesco Renga* e *Cristina Scabbia* (frontwoman del gruppo metal *Lacuna Coil*). Alla conduzione ci sarà *Costantino della Gherardesca*, che sostituisce Federico Russo presentatore delle ultime tre edizioni.

*The Voice of Italy 2018* prevederà otto puntate, quattro dedicate alle Blind Auditions in cui ciascun coach dovrà selezionare i cantanti che più apprezzano e formare il proprio team, due dedicate ai Knock Out, una alla Battle e la finale live. 

Una novità assoluta del programma sarà il "*blocca coach*". Di cosa si tratta? Semplice, ogni coach, oltre al pulsante per far girare la propria poltrona, ne avrà altri e tre raffiguranti il nome dei restanti colleghi e, premendo uno di questi, potrà impedire ad uno di loro di girarsi. In questo modo, colui che preme il pulsante, potrà favorire l'ingresso di un cantante nel proprio team senza il rischio che possa essere selezionato da un altro coach.

La quinta edizione di *The Voice of Italy* partirà *giovedì 22 marzo*, alle ore 21:20, su *Rai 2*.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Riparte, dopo un anno di assenza, *The Voice*, il talent dove gli aspiranti cantanti vengono selezionati facendo sentire esclusivamente la loro voce alla giuria che li ascolta a poltrone girate.
> 
> Come da tradizione, i "coach" saranno quattro e tra i nomi abbiamo un grande ritorno, ossia *J-Ax*, il quale è stato presente nella seconda (quella in cui ha portato alla vittoria Suor Cristina) e nella terza edizione e tre new-entry che sono *Al Bano*, *Francesco Renga* e *Cristina Scabbia* (frontwoman del gruppo metal *Lacuna Coil*). Alla conduzione ci sarà *Costantino della Gherardesca*, che sostituisce Federico Russo presentatore delle ultime tre edizioni.
> 
> ...



Al Bano ahahahhahahaa 

Quanto ci metterà a sfanc... qualcuno?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Marzo 2018)

talent carino, la parte migliore secondo me sono le blind audition, di solito ci sono sempre belle sorprese. 

il fatto che ci sia la scabbia mi fa sperare che ci siano belle voci hard rock/metal, cosa che si vede raramente nei talent.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> talent carino, la parte migliore secondo me sono le blind audition, di solito ci sono sempre belle sorprese.
> 
> il fatto che ci sia la scabbia mi fa sperare che ci siano belle voci hard rock/metal, cosa che si vede raramente nei talent.


Tutto fumo. I giudici, specie questi cantanti rock poco famosi, vanno lì per avere soldi e popolarità. Vedi Manuel Agnelli degli Afterhours, che adesso è diventato pure conduttore su Rai 3, oltre ad aver acquisito un pò di fama al di fuori del suo mondo.

C'è da dire che The Voice italiano è il talent più inutile di tutti, non ne è uscito fuori nessuno e campa di rendita per la suora di quattro anni fa. Soldi buttati, a sto punto meglio riproponevano Furore come hanno fatto un anno fa.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2018)

Chi ha visto la prima puntata? Io mi sà che la recupererò su Rai Play. Ieri ho preferito guardare Don Matteo.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutto fumo. I giudici, specie questi cantanti rock poco famosi, vanno lì per avere soldi e popolarità. Vedi Manuel Agnelli degli Afterhours, che adesso è diventato pure conduttore su Rai 3, oltre ad aver acquisito un pò di fama al di fuori del suo mondo.
> 
> C'è da dire che The Voice italiano è il talent più inutile di tutti, non ne è uscito fuori nessuno e campa di rendita per la suora di quattro anni fa. Soldi buttati, a sto punto meglio riproponevano Furore come hanno fatto un anno fa.



Cristina Scabbia cantante rock poco famosa ok.
Prova a chiedere nel mondo se conoscono i Lacuna Coil.


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutto fumo. I giudici, specie questi cantanti rock poco famosi, vanno lì per avere soldi e popolarità. Vedi Manuel Agnelli degli Afterhours, che adesso è diventato pure conduttore su Rai 3, oltre ad aver acquisito un pò di fama al di fuori del suo mondo.
> 
> C'è da dire che The Voice italiano è il talent più inutile di tutti, non ne è uscito fuori nessuno e campa di rendita per la suora di quattro anni fa. Soldi buttati, a sto punto meglio riproponevano Furore come hanno fatto un anno fa.



A parte Renga i restanti sono molto conosciuti, Albano è conosciuto in tutto il mondo (specialmente in Russi), stessa cosa la milfona della Scabbia (un po' dappertutto in America), J-ax è il "fenomeno" estivo ma tutto sommato il programma a me è sempre piaciuto, la parte migliore ovviamente sono le blind.
Albano completamente rinco ho visto, si gira senza motivo per "curiosità"..


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Cristina Scabbia cantante rock poco famosa ok.
> Prova a chiedere nel mondo se conoscono i Lacuna Coil.


Aspetta, forse mi sono espresso male, nel contesto "pop" in Italia è sicuramente poco famosa. Per gli intenditori ovviamente certo che è conosciuta. Pure Manuel Agnelli prima dell'esordio come giudice ad X Factor era di "nicchia" nel contesto popolare. 

Per dire un ascoltatore delle radio commerciali tipo RTL 102.5 è ovvio che conosce più un Vasco Rossi che un Giovanni Gulino dei Marta sui tubi. Come è innegabile che i cantanti rock, partecipando a questi talent come giudici vogliono espandere la loro popolarità al di fuori del loro mondo.

E ti dirò, io sono un amante delle prime cose dei Lacuna Coil, in particolare questo loro pezzo in italiano lo trovo un capolavoro.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte Renga i restanti sono molto conosciuti, Albano è conosciuto in tutto il mondo (specialmente in Russi), stessa cosa la milfona della Scabbia (un po' dappertutto in America), J-ax è il "fenomeno" estivo ma tutto sommato il programma a me è sempre piaciuto, la parte migliore ovviamente sono le blind.
> Albano completamente rinco ho visto, si gira senza motivo per "curiosità"..


Mica ho detto che ci vanno solo per fama (i soldi sono la prima cosa). Ma è chiaro che Agnelli ad X-Factor abbia guadagnato di popolarità e, probabilmente, anche la Scabbia vuole tentare di fare la stessa cosa. Per dire, quando Costantino Della Gherardesca è stato ai Soliti Ignoti da Amadeus ed ha annunciato chi erano i giudici ha dovuto specificare che la Scabbia era una cantante molto famosa in america. Se in Italia aveva la stessa fama degli altri tre allora non c'era bisogno di dirlo.

Inoltre Renga non lo vedo messo benissimo, basti vedere la tristissima operazione commerciale con Nek e Pezzali. 

Ribadisco che il discorso che ho fatto sulla fama era ridotto al contesto "pop" in italia.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chi ha visto la prima puntata? Io mi sà che la recupererò su Rai Play. Ieri ho preferito guardare Don Matteo.



io l'ho vista, non voglio spoilerarti nulla ma a me ha abbastanza deluso. 
nessun cantante che mi abbia colpito particolarmente, anzi, alcune cose un pò imbarazzanti. 

sui giudici che dire: albano non ha ancora ben chiaro perchè sia lì, renga abbastanza pieno di sè, lo facevo più umile. 
j-ax è quello più a suo agio essendo già pratico del programma, la scabbia abbastanza neutrale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Cristina Scabbia cantante rock poco famosa ok.
> Prova a chiedere nel mondo se conoscono i Lacuna Coil.





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aspetta, forse mi sono espresso male, nel contesto "pop" in Italia è sicuramente poco famosa. Per gli intenditori ovviamente certo che è conosciuta. Pure Manuel Agnelli prima dell'esordio come giudice ad X Factor era di "nicchia" nel contesto popolare.
> 
> Per dire un ascoltatore delle radio commerciali tipo RTL 102.5 è ovvio che conosce più un Vasco Rossi che un Giovanni Gulino dei Marta sui tubi. Come è innegabile che i cantanti rock, partecipando a questi talent come giudici vogliono espandere la loro popolarità al di fuori del loro mondo.
> 
> E ti dirò, io sono un amante delle prime cose dei Lacuna Coil, in particolare questo loro pezzo in italiano lo trovo un capolavoro.



Come è andata la mia amica Cristina ? io non li guardo questi programmi ma conoscendola bene penso sia un personaggio che possa piacere lei è molto naturale e umile.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come è andata la mia amica Cristina ? io non li guardo questi programmi ma conoscendola bene penso sia un personaggio che possa piacere lei è molto naturale e umile.



io la amo.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2018)

La filippina


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2018)




----------

